# Rough as...



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't seen any Sprint Blue pictures on here for a while so I thought I'd stick up a couple of the old girl after a wash and brush up!





The reason for the subject heading is, although the paint looks shiny enough and beads well when it's wet, it feels terrible...very rough! It seems to have happened recently and is mostly on the horizontal surfaces, i.e. roof, bonnet, and upper sides. I assume it must be some sort of air-born contamination,but I'm having real problems shifting it. Several hits of Super Resin Polish haven't touched it, Scratch X has reduced it but not totally removed it...all this is done by hand and in the past has been enough to keep the paint smooth and good enough for a car that lives outside and is used most days.

I've not needed to resort to claying before...I know some rave about it, but I've seen some examples of people making a mess of their paint with it...if I've had anything on the paint in the past it seems to kill the shine and stop water beading, but this time it hasn't, and the above products have sorted it out. The only thing I can think of that may be causing it is next door but one has a wood burner and this year are burning a very aromatic wood that seems to smoke quite a lot...could it be resin or something coming out of the wood when it's burnt? Does that give any clue as how best to shift it...I guess I can't go round there and demand they putt their fire out, that's not going to make me popular! :-/

Any thoughts on this would be gratefully received!

Regards
Ross


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ross_cj250 said:


> I haven't seen any Sprint Blue pictures on here for a while so I thought I'd stick up a couple of the old girl after a wash and brush up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful colour and car mate.

Daz


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

eastwood1875 said:


> Beautiful colour and car mate.
> 
> Daz


Cheers, mate...it still brings a smile to my face after 4 years with it.

Regards
Ross


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds like whatever is contaminating the paint is stuck good 'n' proper to it, and claying is likely to be the best way of removing it.

It's actually very easy, quite safe (as long as you follow instructions) and improves the surface a hell of a lot.

Watching this should help:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above first thing to try is a clay as long as you don't drop the clay on the floor and re use it then I can't see how you could damage the paint


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Clay away mate  it's probably that smoke causing the residue, like when your extractor over the cooker gets all sticky.

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Could also be worth trying Iron-X if you don't want to touch it with Clay - this is touchless and will get rid of some fallout that could be on the car.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys...it looks like I'm going to have to bite the bullet and learn to clay!

I assume that claying will remove my wax and the fillers from Autoglym SRP so I'll need to polish and wax again after the clay? If that's the case, and if the contamination is from the neighbours fire, I think it's going to have to wait until the spring, otherwise I'll be doing all that lot every time the wind is in the wrong direction all through the winter...and that ain't gonna happen! If I get the chance I might have a go at a small area to see how it goes and see if it removes the contamination!

Regards
Ross


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Could also be worth trying Iron-X if you don't want to touch it with Clay - this is touchless and will get rid of some fallout that could be on the car.


That's a thought...I've got some in the garage that I use on the wheels occasionally, thanks for that!

Regards
Ross


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ross_cj250 said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys...it looks like I'm going to have to bite the bullet and learn to clay!
> 
> I assume that claying will remove my wax and the fillers from Autoglym SRP so I'll need to polish and wax again after the clay? If that's the case, and if the contamination is from the neighbours fire, I think it's going to have to wait until the spring, otherwise I'll be doing all that lot every time the wind is in the wrong direction all through the winter...and that ain't gonna happen! If I get the chance I might have a go at a small area to see how it goes and see if it removes the contamination!
> 
> ...


Yes the clay will remove everything so you will need to reapply the wax


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

A generous amount of tar remover and clay will sort this. Don't forget to seal it up afterwards though!


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

darylbenfield said:


> A generous amount of tar remover and clay will sort this. Don't forget to seal it up afterwards though!


Thanks Daryl, haven't seen your shiny TT on here recently, have you still got it?

Regards
Ross


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

SORN'd for Winter and covered up in the garage, I still have it but doing other cars has got in the way, still looking to sell it in the new year!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sounds like whatever is contaminating the paint is stuck good 'n' proper to it, and claying is likely to be the best way of removing it.
> 
> It's actually very easy, quite safe (as long as you follow instructions) and improves the surface a hell of a lot.
> 
> Watching this should help:


What a great video clip. Never clayed a car before and I am tempted to have a go now. My only question is after claying would I have to use a rotary to get rid of the marring marks?

Paul


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Paulj100 said:


> <SNIP>
> .... Never clayed a car before and I am tempted to have a go now. My only question is after claying would I have to use a rotary to get rid of the marring marks?


Aaargh! This is what scares me about claying!! :?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

use it properly and don't go in hard as nails you won't mar it.

Lots of lube (use a dab of shampoo and water in a squirty bottle) and constantly check the clay, and remould to a clean section - you'll be fine.

People think you've gotta apply medium/hard pressure when claying - let the product do the work


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like whatever is contaminating the paint is stuck good 'n' proper to it, and claying is likely to be the best way of removing it.
> ...


It's easy! You won't damage it unless your not using enough lube or dirty clay with pressure.


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Another alternative is to use a clay cloth these are so quick and easy to use and iv never had any problems with marring. Although they initially seem expensive they can be used over and over again and if there dropped can be rinsed clean.
The one I'm using was purchased from Artdeshine, Matt can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

The guy in the video is pressing far too hard - he's actually damaging the surface if he leaves marks behind!
Use lots of lube (diluted shampoo in a spray bottle) and just hold the clay to the surface and move backwards and forwards - light pressure is all.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Dingabell said:


> Another alternative is to use a clay cloth these are so quick and easy to use and iv never had any problems with marring. Although they initially seem expensive they can be used over and over again and if there dropped can be rinsed clean.
> The one I'm using was purchased from Artdeshine, Matt can be contacted at [email protected]


That looks interesting...not come across it before, is it available in the UK?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

That looks interesting...not come across it before, is it available in the UK?

Regards
Ross[/quote]

Hi Ross yes there available in the UK if you email Matt at [email protected] and tell him your interested in the clay cloth.
If you decide to buy one take the wrapping of and let the cloth soak in a bucket of car shampoo mix, this makes it easier to unfold the cloth. Also the first time you use the cloth use it on the windows first to run it in as the rubber side can be a little aggressive first of. Then use the cloth side to add lubrication to the paint work, fold the cloth into four and very gently rub the rubber side over the paint it's a little unnerving at first as you can hear the cloth cleaning the fallout from the paint. After a couple of passes the cloth glides freely and the paint feels like glass. Keep rinsing the cloth and repeat till the car is done, it's very quick and takes a lot of the hassle out of claying.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks a similar idea to the DodoJuice clay pad they introduced at Waxstock this year - http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/dodo ... -fine.aspx

Only had a little play with it on a sample panel, but it seemed to work ok and didn't leave any marks (though I've no idea how well they'd clean up if dropped on the floor, but apparently its possible to wash them out to be good-as-new)


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Finally updating an old thread, I ended up buying one of these...

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_255233

...and tried it for the first time today with some trepidation! Well, I'm happy to report it worked a treat, it was easy to use, has left the paintwork silky smooth and I can't see any signs of paint marring. With hindsight I probably went a bit over the top with the amount of shampoo and quick detailer I used to lubricate the paintwork, but better safe than sorry, eh! As I usually polish by hand with SRP I was expecting the clay to pull a lot of the filler out and I'd be left with a lot of old swirls but the paint work looked really good straight after, but as I had a bit of time to spare I went over her with a fresh dose of SRP. Hopefully I can give her another wash in the next few days and put a coat of wax on for some protection!


----------

